# starting to build a collection



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

Went to the local b&m today and have now started to build a collection of cigars. what you think?


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

are the pics showing up? i added them as an attatchment...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It takes about 10 minutes, they will show up.


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

iight thanks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Edited:

As Zogg said infused need to stay separated from the others.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't store the Flavored moontrance cigar w/ the others, it'll make the others taste a bit like the infused flavors from it


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

even in the tubo the flavour will come out? ok. I dont want that. the only reason i put it in there was cause it was in a tubo. thanks for telling me bout it before my other cigars started getting the cao flavour


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The slippery slope begins. One tupperdor, two tupperdors, and a year from now you'll have two humis, 4 coolidors, a palio, xikar, and a prometheus lighter, and wonder where your bank account went.


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

haha yeah i felt like fallin down a slippery slope when the guy told me how much it would be. all in all it was a little less than $50 after tax. but for a college student that means many a day eating raman noodles instead of micky d's lol


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Joshbaker51 said:


> haha yeah i felt like fallin down a slippery slope when the guy told me how much it would be. all in all it was a little less than $50 after tax. but for a college student that means many a day eating raman noodles instead of micky d's lol


im not saying not to support your local B&M, but you can get stuff much cheaper, especially depending on your local tobacco taxes, if you shop online!

The tubo should slow it down a bit, but its the same as cello kinda.. it'll still find its way through XD


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*Joshbaker51* I wolud go samples online Cbid (devils site) and also I would eat noodles for a while to start my collection. Maybe you also searching for a cooler (coolerdor) because very soon you will get space problems. Soon you will meet RH and Temperature issues  and so on... But like all Brothers will say, it is worth it...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats on your stash, as others said. you're on you're way down now, just make sure to keep your eyes open, don't wane to hit a tree.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice start so far.....

Look out Below!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

And this my friend is how it all begins!
Nice start, takes me back a few years...
Vinnie


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice start Josh - as stated don't forget about the B&M's out there but many a deal can be had doing the online thing too...
Now the fun begins collecting more and more and more...


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Joshbaker51 said:


> Went to the local b&m today and have now started to build a collection of cigars. what you think?


A good start!

Word of advice: Do NOT buy a humidor until another year has passed. Follow this advice and I WILL have saved you ~$100 on your first humidor, which you will outgrow faster than you think, and will buy a second humidor. Wait a year and buy 1 big one instead of 2 small ones, move your stage from tupperware into it then. 

That's what I wish I did. Although I have my large humidor (about 200ct) dedicated just for Cubans (it's full though) and my smaller one for non-Cubans (also full, but I'm gradually smoking it down to a manageable level). Summer is here so I'll be smoking more.

Humi's look great, but Tupperware works just as good  Then again, maybe you have the cash to keep buying smaller sized humidors. Multiple humis are a good way to categorize your stash. Also good to have at least one smaller one to quarantine new purchases before moving them into the general population.  (then again - so is tupperware!)


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

They look like nice sticks  Had none of them yet though... I agree with all said below, don't bother with an humidor yet, spend the cash on cigars instead. Look online, its very well worth it, especially to try out different sticks out of samplers.

I had one question: what is in that little red container?


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I'de have to say that I have finished all of the CAO Gold Karets. they were good, started out with a nice buttery flavour and then went to a woody almost ceder like flavour in the last third. I liked them but the retrohale was definatly a little too spicy for me. 

I've also smoked the Nicks Sticks Maduro. I liked the flavour of it, a little chocolate and coffee flavour almost. BUT It was a very loose draw and barely any smoke was produced. (I like chewing my smoke lol) Also, the burn never stayed even at all. 

I'm noticing that I'm probably smoking too fast because I've had alot of tunneling going on and I'll have to intentionally lay my sticks down for a little bit so that I wont keep puffing on it. 

* I'm deffinatly going to keep using my tupperdor until I trully start getting alot of sticks and as for the red tin.... It has a sponge inside which i soaked in distilled water. I still havent gotton myself a hygrometer, so thats my next buy.


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a question... when smoking the CAO Gold Karets I finally started to develop my taste buds I guess and as I said in the last post I tasted a really buttery flavour. I REALLY LIKED IT! but then it was overtaken by the woodiness. Maybe my taste buds will later learn to like the woodiness but for now is there a stick that remains buttery throughout the smoke? just wondering.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

You can get deal on your run of mill sticks and on auction sites. On most premium sticks you can either save $5 by finding an online deal or you can spend that extra $5 and support your B&M who will let you see and smell the cigars, give you all the info you desire and provide you with a free place to smoke that stick and chat with the fellows. I order my share of 5ers and online exclusive brands, but the B&M also get plenty of my $$.... Nice start by the way. Oh and the CAO won't give away it's flavor before you smoke it bro, no worries for now.


----------

